# Mr. Hardwick’s: STROOPWAFEL!



## method1 (15/4/19)

*Mr. Hardwick's: STROOPWAFEL*
Crispy waffle filled with creamy caramel & maple syrup!
Available *today*.​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (15/4/19)

When when when?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/19)

Wow!
Love the name @method1 !

The picture on the bottle reminds me of The Windmill restaurant near Hartebeespoort dam. 
Great waffles there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/4/19)

method1 said:


> View attachment 163754
> 
> 
> *Mr. Hardwick's: STROOPWAFEL*
> ...


Good stuff this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (15/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/4/19)

Is the profile more like these:





or more like these:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (16/4/19)

Stroopwafel, not Belgian waffle.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (16/4/19)

Hmmmm sounds delectable!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (17/4/19)

So when and where can we get it? 

I've been checking the reputable local vendors and no one seems to have it yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SEAN P (17/4/19)

@method1 well done on this juice. Its outstanding. Pitty i have to wait to get a bigger bottle now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (18/4/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> So when and where can we get it?
> 
> I've been checking the reputable local vendors and no one seems to have it yet



Hey, seems we chose a tricky week to launch, with all the holidays 
I expect more stores to have stock next week. Are you in Midrand?
Not sure how close to you they are but Vaporiz Vape Lounge in Centurion should have stock.



SEAN P said:


> @method1 well done on this juice. Its outstanding. Pitty i have to wait to get a bigger bottle now



Thanks Sean, I really appreciate that coming from the pasteis master

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mida Khan (18/4/19)

method1 said:


> View attachment 163754
> 
> 
> *Mr. Hardwick's: STROOPWAFEL*
> ...




Yum Yum Yum

Reactions: Like 1


----------

